

Google adds hooks to GMail to facilitate GreaseMonkey scripts - dfranke
http://code.google.com/p/gmail-greasemonkey/wiki/GmailGreasemonkey10API

======
cstejerean
Perhaps someone can write a Greasemonkey plug in now to add a keyboard
shortcut to "Mark as read". I use labels to keep track of various mailing
lists and while I can archive to dismiss messages I don't care about from my
Inbox, the only way to dismiss unread messages from a given label is to mark
them as read.

~~~
imgabe
voila [http://blog.persistent.info/2007/11/macros-for-new-
version-o...](http://blog.persistent.info/2007/11/macros-for-new-version-of-
gmail.html)

~~~
cstejerean
just what i've been looking for. thanks.

